

Show HN: Hipmob Live Chat for iPad: perfect for m-commerce & Saas apps - kunle
http://hipmob.tumblr.com/post/28514658544/hipmob-for-ipad-perfect-for-enterprise-saas-tablet

======
kyle_martin1
Just wanted to mention that these guys give great support to any developer
trying to integrate Hipmob into their app. My app will be released quite soon
and I can't wait to chat with my own users!

~~~
kunle
Thanks Kyle - we want to make it as easy as possible to user our service so
we're iterating based on developer feedback. P2P chat is coming soon as well!!

